# Charity Event



## Brother RG (Oct 27, 2019)

Great event over the weekend in Easton Pennsylvania assisting an organization called the Valor Clinic Foundation. They help in giving Clothes, Footwear, Accessories and Food to the community and also to Vets.


----------

